# What do the titles mean?



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok, got my first working GSD and am a member of a club. My question is, what do the abbreviations mean for the titles that the dogs get? Example, my dog, per contract, has to get her BH. I think this is an obedience title. Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

A BH is an IPO title. IPO used to be called Schutzhund. It is an obedience/temperment test you have to pass in order to establish that you have a stable dog and have reasonable command over them. You might try USA's website for more info www.germanshepherddog.com


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

In the FCI rules it is called "Companion trial with temperament test and documentation check for dog handler"

It is not a title but a temperment test in order for a dog to proceed to IPO titles.


----------



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks so much! She has her CGC, but my breeder wants her to have her BH. I would love to do obedience with her! I live in a very small town and there is just the one club. When I asked about advanced ob, I was told she was to young and that we were doing it with the puppy Schutzhund.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

You can read what it requires in the FCI Rules...

www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf

Starting on page 21


----------



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks! That helps alot. Do you know how old they have to be to do this? Gabby is 10 months old now.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

15 months for the BH


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

It goes like this:

1. BH - Basic Obedience and Sociability test to make sure your dog is safe, obedient, social and under control. The BH then gives you a sort of license to do -

2. IPO 1 - Basic Tracking, Obedience and Protection. Once you've got IPO 1 you can then do

2a. An AD which is an endurance test where you take your dog on something like a 20km(?) run under the supervision of an SV judge which then allows you to attempt

2b (or not 2b hahaha!). A Koerung which is a Breed Survey type thing that takes into account everything from hip/elbow scores to conformation to temperament to bite work. I think you also have to have a basic show grading to attempt the Koerung but I can't remember. If you want to breed from your dog and it be worth anything in Germany you pretty much have to have at least IPO 1 and Koerung.

Or you can skip the Keorung and go straight onto 

3. IPO 2 and 3 which are incrementally more difficult versions of IPO 1 with 3 being the hardest qualification.

Basically the ultimate fully qualified Working GSD will look something like SG (=very good show grading) Vongalanberg Kai (the name of the dog) Kkl. 1 (Koerklasse 1 - the top grading) IPO 3 (IPO Working Qualification) AD (Endurance test).

After that all you can do is go for the big National/International Trials where you compete in IPO 3 against the best of the best. You can also do FH 1 and 2 which are advanced tracking qualifications, too.

Its a lot of hard work but the Germans don't mess about!


----------

